# خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الأعزاء هناك موضوع غير لائق يحدث من بعض الاخوة الجدد الذين ليس لديهم أي خبره لا بالبرامج ولا بالكمبيوتر 

حيث يقوم احد الاخوة الفضلاء مثل الاخ العرقبي أو صلاح ديزاين أي غيرهم من الزملاء القدامى برفع برنامج كامل مع الكراك الخاص به بعد ان جربه وتأكد من عمله ثم يكافىء هذا الشخص بأن يقوم أحدهم بتحميل البرنامج ونظرا لقلة خبرته يخبره برنامج مكافحة الفيروسات ان هناك فيرس فيقوم بالتسرع والرد غير اللائق على الأخ الذي رفع البرنامج قائلا كلمات جميلة ورائعة من السخرية والتهكم والإساءة وهذا من قبيل الشكروالتقدير لمن رفع البرنامج

يا أخي ويا أختي الكراك الذي تستخدمه لفتح البرنامج ما هو إلا نوع من أنواع الفيروسات او البرامج الغير مرغوب فيها من وجهة نظر مكافح الفيروسات

هذا كل ما في الامر فيجب عليك اخبار برنامج المكافحة ان هذا ليس فيرس وإدراجه في قائمة التجاهل وعدم المراقبة وسيعملمعك البرنامج بمنتهى السلاسه

وهناك حل آخر يا احبابي فليذهب من لا يريد فيروسات على جهازه ويشتري نسخة كاملة أصلية من البرامج وإليكم بعض أسعار البرامج 

الآرت كام 8000 دولار يا بلاش بسيطه جدا

الكوريل درو 400 دولار طبعا ده رخيص جدا 

الماستر كام بقه عليه ديس كاونت رائع ب 13000 دولار بس

وكمان الاوتوكاد رخيص خالص 

يعني كلها حسبة نص مليون دولار ونشتري كل البرامج اللي محتاجينها ولا نستخدم كراكات ونزعل من حد


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 يونيو 2011)

وطبعا هناك نقطه مهمه جدا لابد من التنبيه عليها

أي شخص يستخدم هذه البرامج بالكراكات يجب عليه الا يتعدى استخدامه لها مرحلة التعلم والدراسة واكتساب الخبرة والاعمال الشخصية أما إذا كان سيتربح من هذه البرامج فعليه ان يشتريها ويدفع ثمنها حتى يكسب ويطعم نفسه حلالا

طيب ما هو العمل مع ارتفاع الاسعار الرهيب الذي نراه هذا

العمل في هذه الحالة هو ان يتحد مجموعة من الشباب ويكونوا فريقا يعملون مع بعض ويقومون بتقسيم ثمن البرنامج عليهم بالتساوي وبذلك تقل تكلفة البرنامج على كل فرد منهم 

وهذه احدى ثمرات التعاون

وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## abo_slaim (9 يونيو 2011)

اخي طارق 

بارك الله فيك على غيرتك على المنتدى والاعضاء القائمين عليه

اشاطرك الرأي في وجوب اختيار الاسلوب الامثل في الخطاب والردود 
فنحن امة تأسست على مكارم الاخلاق مع الناس والمعلم والشيخ والكبير والصغير
وحتى مع الاعداء

فل تتسع صدورنا للاخوه المستجدين في سبيل العلم فان الاجر كبير والثواب عظيم

والله ولي التوفيق

اخوك خالد


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا أخي خالد 

وأبشرك بأن صدورنا جميعا في هذا الملتقى تتسع لجميع الاخوه الجدد والحمد لله

ولكن من باب التقويم والحث على مكارم الأخلاق واتباع الاسلوب الأمثل حتى يتشجع من يقوم ببذل المجهود واحضار البرامج وتقديم يد المساعده للمستجدين وحتى يستمر في عطاءه 

فهدفي هو تقويم ردود بعض الإخوة حتى لا يصاب الذي يقدم العون بالإحباط والضجر فهو مهما كان بشر ويفرح ويسعد بأبسط كلمة شكر ويحفذه ذلك ويشجعه على بذل ما هو اكثر من ذلك

فلولا انه لم يبذل إلا القليل من وقته فعلينا ان نشكره ونقدر له احسانه حتى ولو بكلمة شكرا ويا حبذا لو كانت كلمة "جزاك الله خيرا"

ثم نسأل عن سبب هذه الرسائل التي تدعي ان هناك فيرس فسنجد من يعيننا ويرشدنا ويعلمنا ما معنى هذه الرسالة

اشكرك مرة أخرى وجزاك الله خيرا

أخوك الأصغر

طارق بلال


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 يونيو 2011)

هذه عينه من الردود التي جعلتني اقوم يعمل هذا الموضوع

"يريت يا جماعه ال يحط حاجة يتاكد ان هى شغالة عشان تعبت على منزلت البرنامج وفى الاخر طلع متفيروس"


----------



## zamalkawi (10 يونيو 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> هذه عينه من الردود التي جعلتني اقوم يعمل هذا الموضوع
> 
> "يريت يا جماعه ال يحط حاجة يتاكد ان هى شغالة عشان تعبت على منزلت البرنامج وفى الاخر طلع متفيروس"


أخ طارق، أنت عندك حق، وفعلا حاجة تضايق انك تحس انك بتعمل حاجة تساعد بيها واحد، وتلاقيه بيكلمك أكنك شغال عنده، ولو ان انت لو شغال عنده برضو لازم يكلمك كويس
ولو حطيت نفسي مكانك حبقى متغاظ زيك

لكن...
حط انت كمان نفسك مكانه
انت عارف البرامج دي بتبقى كبيرة، وبتاخد وقت طويل عشان تنزل، مابين وقت تنزيل ووقت انتظار
فبعد كدة لو ما اشتغلتش الواحد بتجيله خيبة أمل
وأول حاجة حتيجي في باله هي ان اللي حط البرنامج (مش اللي حط الرابط) واحد رخم عاوز يحط فيروسات عند الناس، ولاحظ ان في ناس كتير، وأنا منهم، مايقدروش يفرقوا بين الفيروس اللي بجد وبين الكراك اللي بيتعرف عليه مكافح الفيروسات على انه فيروس
فأنا شايف اني لو مكانه، وفضلت مستني 3 أو أربع ساعات عشان أنزل برنامج وبعدين طلع فيروس، والفيروس دة معرفش هو خطير ولا لا، ومعرفش مكافح الفيروسات عندي عرف يشيله ولا لا، أكيد حتغاظ، وحقول منه لله اللي حط الرابط من غير ما يتأكد منه

فهدي نفسك شوية، وحط نفسك مكانه، وحاول تفكر بأسلوبه، وقابل الأمور بسماحة أكتر من كدة


----------



## رضا كامل (10 يونيو 2011)

طيب يا جماعة ما هو ممكن يتحط تنبيه بكده في الموضوع .
يعني مثلا حطيت رابط لبرنامج و كراك و حملته و جربته و كل شيء تمام 
لكن الانتي فايروس ح يشوف الكراك على انه فايروس
ممكن أحط تنبيه في الموضوع بكده و استكمل الثواب و ما حدش ح يزعل


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مين قال يا حبايبي اني زعلان انا مش زعلان لنفسي لاني مش انا اللي رفعت برنامج البور ميل ده اخونا في الله جزاه الله خير فانا زعلان علشانه ولو تلاحظوا انه كاتب في الموضوع بتاعه ان البرنامج شغال 100% يعني الراجل مجربه ومتأكد منه

يبقى انا لما احمله والاقي عليه فيرس ارجع لصاحب البرنامج واستفهم منه مافيش مشكله ابدا ولكن بأسلوب طيب وكلام رقيق لحد ما أتأكد انه واحد صادق ولا بيستهبل وساعتها اقول له اللي في نفسي كله وبرده الادب فضلوه على العلم ولا إيه رأئيكم يا مهدنسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## salah_design (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم طارق بلال اشكرك على كلامك وانصاقك ومدافعتك عن الاخوه عامة وعني خاصه
الحقيقة اخي فعلا نتعب في عمل الدروس والبحث من اجل ان نفيد الاخوة ولا نريد الا وجه الله تعالى في هذه الاعمال والمشاركات
والحقيقة تجد ان لي فتره لم اضع دروس او شروحات بالملتقى وذلك للسبب الذي ذكرته 
وعلى الاخوة ان يعلموا من هو واضع البرنامج والمشاركه والاخوه على قدر عالي من الثقة للاخذ منهم ما يرفعون من برامج
والمسألة الاخرى الا وهي سرقة المشاركات ووضعها في منتديات اخرى دون الاشارة او الاستئذان من صاحب المشاركه وسبق او وضعت مشاركة توضيح هذه المسأله
اشكرك واشكر الاخوة جميعا 
وسنبقى على العهد ان ننفع الاخوه في الملتقى 
بارك الله فيك اخي طارق بلال


----------



## abo_slaim (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله جهودكم جميعا ونفع بكم الامة 
والله يا اخوه ما تقدموه من علم انما هو من اهم العلوم 
والامة بامس الحاجه لتلك العلوم 
فانتم تعرفون اهمية الصناعه في التطور والرقي 
وها انتم جزاكم الله خير تبذرون ليقطف غيركم وتعطون 
ليربح غيركم وتبذلون الجهود المضنية لتقدموها بطبق من الماس 
لاخوانكم

اوافقكم الراي في كل ما ذكر اعلاه كما احضكم على المزيد من العطاء
نحن في معركه وفي رباط وانتم جنود المرحله بعقولكم وفكركم 
دعوها لله فهو خير من يعطي واخلصوا النيه فالتحديات كبيره والتضحية واجبه وعباده
وانا اراهن عليكم وليس بمستغرب البذل والعطاءوالتضحية منكم "امة محمد" الستم احفاد عظام العلماء في
الجبر والرياضيات والفيزياء والفلك وباقي العلوم التي تستنير بها جميع الدول
المتقدمة حتى اللحضه,,,, بلى هم اجدادنا العرب والمسلمين الاوائل 

والله يا اخوه كل ما تصفحت هذا المنتدى وقرأت ما تقدمونه , اتفائل وابتهج لما اراه من 
درر لا يمكن ان نتعلمها الا بمشقه وصعوبه بالغه, وهذا هو دوركم وواجبكم للرجوع لما كنا 
عليه من مجد وقوة.

اخوكم خالد


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

وأسأل الله أن برزقنا جميعا حسن الخلق وحسن التصرف والحكمة 

قولوا ءامين


----------



## نورس الأردن (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم: سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قدوتنا،بلغ رسالة ربه وأوذي وصبر وكان من أولي العزم، فانتم تقدمون علمكم وجهدكم إبتغاء وجه الله ،اللهم إجعل كل علم أوجهد يقدم في هذا المنتدى في ميزان حسنات من قدمه.
لكم مني وبالنيابة عن أعضاء وزوار المنتدى كل التحية والمحبة والإحترام.


----------



## abo_slaim (12 يونيو 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم
> 
> ...


آآآآآآآآمين


----------



## laser2art (17 مايو 2013)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخوة الأعزاء هناك موضوع غير لائق يحدث من بعض الاخوة الجدد الذين ليس لديهم أي خبره لا بالبرامج ولا بالكمبيوتر
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه لاء بسيطه يا هندسه ايه الاسعار الرخيصه اوي دي الحمدلله انا باستعمل الاتوكاد والفوتوشوب بالكراك من فتره واعلم ان برامج الانتي فيرس تعتبرها فيروسات بس ممكن نبذه عن برنامج الماستر كام وايه وظيفته


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الحبيب مرحبا بك نورت الموضوع تفضل اخي واعمل بحث بسيط جدا اكتب فيه ماستركام بالعربي او بالإنجليزي على الملتقى وستجد مجهودات جبارة من باقي الزملاء الأفاضل منذ زمن ومن اهمهم الأستاذ حمدي12 جزاه الله عنا كل خير


----------



## farsmmm (18 مايو 2013)

يا اخواني الاعزاء معروف ان اي برنامج مررفق معه **** هذا نسخه غير مرخصه ويتم التحايل على البرنامج للعمل عن طريق الكراك ...... وبرنامج الفيروسات اي ملف تنفيذي ينتهي امتداه .exe يعتبره فايروس فا الخيار خياركم انك تنزله ويكون لك خبره او تبحث عن طريقة انزال البرنامج وياليت الانسان دئما لا يتسرع بالرد على صاحب الموضوع حتى يفهم ماذا يعني كلمة **** لانه لو يعلم علم اليقين ما اساء لا اي شخص كان ولكن قله المعرفه هي السبب
وانا اشكر القائمين على المنتدي ولهم كل التقدير والاحترام لمايقدمونه من خبرات لنا


----------

